# The herp room revised



## JustAnja (May 25, 2008)

A few changes have been made along the way























Tortoise and turtle rack, this houses individual tortoises and two groups of Box Turtles. (Snakes of course in the top two neodesha cages  )





Tortoise stock tanks


----------



## Isa (May 25, 2008)

O wow, your herp room is amazing!!!!!!!!!

It is the firts time I see a room like that! 

Congratulations


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2008)

Wow, Anja: I'm impressed. Everything looks so clean and tidy. I'll bet its a lot of work for you to keep up.

Yvonne


----------



## JustAnja (May 25, 2008)

It doesnt always look like that Yvonne! It can get a little chaotic during feeding and cleaning days lol. Dan does most of the work in there and I maintain the tortoise setups.


----------



## Jentortmom (May 25, 2008)

Nice Anja, Looks like you have added some cages since the last photos you shared..


----------



## Crazy1 (May 25, 2008)

Great looking room Anja. Love the tort tanks too. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## cvalda (May 26, 2008)

I think that room scares me a little bit!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 26, 2008)

Looks great as always Anja! So organized!


----------

